# Sidi Shoes?



## Ryan G. (Aug 13, 2004)

In the market for a pair of good MTB shoes. Worn my old Shimano SPD velcros ones out.

http://www.rei.com/product/720864

For people riding with Sidi shoes, with the strap, how are you liking them as far as comfort for long rides? Or do you use them more for racing?

Any similar shoes out there might consider, Specialized?


----------



## Guitarzan415 (Jan 4, 2004)

I was given a pair of sidi's and have been using them for a year now. They are my every ride shoe. I think they are over rated and way over priced.(glad I got them for free!) The latch system is kinda gets sticky but a little W-D does the trick. The cleats are hard plastic and get slippery on the rock's when you hike-a-bike. The good thing is they kinda disappear on a ride. The only time I think about them is when I have to get the little baaastards off or when I have to walk in them. I think my next shoe will be the Shimano high end shoe or the new Diadora. Good luck. Shoe's are like saddles, try' em


----------



## imridingmybike (Jan 16, 2005)

baycat said:


> In the market for a pair of good MTB shoes. Worn my old Shimano SPD velcros ones out.
> 
> http://www.rei.com/product/720864
> 
> ...


Nothing holds up as well as Sidi's.

The rubber sole's on my shimanos fell off after a year. My Nike's broke (pastic sole cracked in half). The stitching in my Northwave's came undone will riding down Mr Toads - making me crash into a creek (don't ask for details )

Sidi's may get old, ugly looking and smelly - but the tread, sole, faux leather and stitching out lasts everything.

If you wear out or break straps, you can easily get replacements. Expect atleast 3 seasons out of a pair of Sidi's. Anything else you're lucking to get 2.


----------



## Ryan G. (Aug 13, 2004)

My Shimano's have lasted me about 2 years, but the soles are torn to shite.

Wanted to try a shoe with a buckle and see if it made me faster 

Heard someone mention that they liked a Specialized shoe similar to the Sidi. While the price point is high, investment seems worth it.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

i've got a friend who used to work for trips for kids. Anyways, he's got a bunch of parts and shoes new which he's collected over the years at bike swaps which he is selling for dealer price... Loads of Sidi's last time i saw... He's in San Rafael...


----------



## d-bug (Mar 18, 2005)

I have two pair of Specialized and love them. One velcro, and one buckle. On the buckle shoe, I modified it to use the Sidi buckles since the Spec buckles were terrible. Sidi buckle replacement parts can be had at Universalcycles.com.

I prefer the velcro shoes now over the buckle ones. The buckles seem to get full of weeds, dirt, mud and can be a pain to get off, especially when your tired and just want to get out of them. They also aren't very comfortable when sitting on the ground. The buckle usually gets in the way when you sit Indial style. It's like always having a rock on the side of your foot. I only wear the buckle shoe when road riding these days.

The Spec shoes I have are now on their third/fourth season. They are wearing holes in some places, but are holding up strong.

Shiloh has both Sidi buckle and Spec velcro shoes. She primarily wears the Sidis on the road/trainer, since she has buckle problems with them. The Sidis don't have as much ventiliation, so she wears them on cold MTB rides to keep her feet warmer.

Bottom line:
Avoid buckles

-Dan


----------



## Ryan G. (Aug 13, 2004)

Thanks Dan good feedback!


----------



## imridingmybike (Jan 16, 2005)

dan51 said:


> Bottom line:
> Avoid buckles
> 
> -Dan


And when your shoes no longer hold onto your feet because the velcro is worn out? Go back to buckles.


----------



## EBrider (Aug 3, 2004)

I love my Sidi's, they are like wearing slippers on a ride.

The buckles can be slow to get off after a ride, especially if they get full of weeds. But, with buckles I don't need to re-tighten the straps during a ride.


----------



## J (Mar 25, 2004)

Get them, you shan't be dissapointed. Especially if you are particular (either out of need or fuss) about how your shoes fit. 

I got mine because I have a narrow foot and they make a narrow.


----------



## benja55 (Aug 10, 2005)

*Sidi and Spec are both solid...*



baycat said:


> For people riding with Sidi shoes, with the strap, how are you liking them as far as comfort for long rides? Or do you use them more for racing?
> 
> Any similar shoes out there might consider, Specialized?


I've had at least 3 pairs of Sidi Dominators over the years. They have their issues, but they are pretty friggin indestructable. Currently running the Spec higher top shoes and really like those for colder weather and rocky terrain. They rule up in D'ville when in the real chop. Great ankle protection.

I've always been a fan of some kind of mechanical closure after losing one of the original SPD shoes (dual velcro) in a stream crossing during a race in W.V. Never really trusted the velcro after that. The Specs I have now are velcro though, but they have four straps and they are looong. So I trust them to stay on.


----------



## rensho (Mar 8, 2004)

Ryan, they make narrow, reg, and mega. That should get the fit darn close. Keep in mind our feet grow about 1/2 size as we get well into a warm/hot ride.


----------



## morganfletcher (Jul 22, 2005)

I've probably had ten pairs of Sidi road and mountain shoes in series, sometimes several pairs at a time. (I just watch ebay for "sidi 48".)

Right now I'm rocking a pair of Sidi Dragon SRS 2 shoes I got pretty cheap from the UK, last year's model. They are sooooooo nice. 

I've done two 24-hour races in Sidis, several 10-hour, 40-mile mountain bike rides in 'em too. I race in 'em, ride in 'em, commute in 'em. 

The thing is, Sidis may just rock but if they don't fit, you must acquit. IOW, find the shoe that loves your feet, regardless of features. Sidis love my feet. Try 'em all on. Run around the shop. Think about feet growing a half size on hot days. Think about pressure from beneath. Also, be careful of too-long cleat bolts. 

Their insoles suck tho. I replace them with Superfeet insoles.

The new Dominator 6 shoes have the replaceable tread blocks like the Dragons. Cool feature, and the new tread blocks are stickier, good for hike-a-bike and cyclocross.

So who is this baycat person anyway? I hear he rides in my neck of the woods.

Morgan, Earl of Joaquin Miller


----------



## Ryan G. (Aug 13, 2004)

Similar to finding a pair of good running shoes then :idea: Got narrow feet, so widths help a lot. 

He is a derelict. Morgan. Yep I frequent your neck o the woods, work down the street from the park. Need to ride wind trainers with you one night or hook up for a ride. Can show me how to summit $2 hill


----------



## imridingmybike (Jan 16, 2005)

baycat said:


> Similar to finding a pair of good running shoes then :idea: Got narrow feet, so widths help a lot.
> 
> He is a derelict. Morgan. Yep I frequent your neck o the woods, work down the street from the park. Need to ride wind trainers with you one night or hook up for a ride. Can show me how to summit $2 hill


I might be heading up there after work. Bringing my camera. I'll make you famous!:thumbsup:


----------



## El Santo (Mar 26, 2005)

*for a MTB shoe...*

... the Sidi Dominators are the most comfortable shoes I've owned. I have had them for 4 years or so.

*BUT*

1. they're *stupid*-expensive. 
2. the latch is not so durable - rocks will break them (both latches on mine are broken but I can still cinch and release them, so I can still ride), and the older models won't accept the newer latches, so no replacements. 
3. the velcro wears out after the first year or so and pops open a few times a ride
4. the soles are (were? mine are a few years old) hard plastic and überslick, which really sucks if you have to dab on solid rock
5. the leather (or whatever they're made out of) is quite soft, abrades easily. 
6. there is little toe protection - the front of the shoe is soft leather, and if you hit a rock/root/log/tree, you're going to feel it.

I have never understood why mtb shoes aren't more durable - you aren't doing lots of walking in them, wear them for maybe 5-ish hours a week, yet ALL brands of mtb shoe that I have tried (specialized, shimano, answer, sidi) over the years have suffered from sucky durability.

That said, at least Sidis are comfortable, and seem to work.


----------



## cchough (Apr 26, 2006)

I used to wear Sidi's exclusively, even after I pulled the cleat out of the sole (while trying to disengage from a muddy pedal - probably an SPD issue). When Shimano started making higher end shoes, I started wearing them and love them because they fit my feet perfectly. I tried to go back to Sidi's recently but even with the multiple widths, I couldn't get the glove-like fit I get with the Shimano shoes. Try on as many brands as you can before pulling the trigger.

Good luck,


----------



## rensho (Mar 8, 2004)

If you're up for expensive, the new top o da line Shimano shoes are getting great reviews. They're custom heat moldable footbeds and shoe uppers. You can heat mold them a few times to suit. 300 bones though.


----------



## kev1n (Oct 7, 2005)

I've had a pair of specialized pro carbons for 2.5 years and would definitely recommend them. Very stiff sole, they stay latched up nice and tight, and they breathe pretty well. No issues with durability, and they're super comfortable.


----------



## grrrah (Mar 26, 2004)

I never thought I would drop the dough for sidis, but Ive been lucky. Got some Dom4s at Supergo for $105 before they closed, then found some Dom5s in performance's clearance section (brannan), missing soles, multiple % off stickers, which came out to about $90. Still havent worn the D5s, waiting for the 4s to wear out.

They feel great, but sometimes they get to me on really long rides usually when hiking is involved.


----------



## Ryan G. (Aug 13, 2004)

Remember you saying you scored some good deals there. Just have some $$$ from REI, so either shoes or GPS. And a GPS seems to require some more cash money.

like Saturday ?


----------



## K-max (Feb 20, 2004)

*The Unsung Hero...*

Pearl Izumi. I've been wearing these Fast shoes for over two years now. Having only ever worn Specialized before switching to PI, I can't really compare with Sidi but here's why I like em. They're made of a mesh construction. So they are light, breathe well, and are very easy to clean. Also they stretch with your foot throughout the day. The other thing is that they're built with a carbon sole. You never realize how much your shoes flex until you try these. I noticed a difference immediately. They're stiff!!

But the best part...Lifetime Guarantee. My last pair started delaminating after about a year of hard riding. I simply mailed off the shoes to the warranty dept and in a few weeks had a brand new pair on my doorstep. :thumbsup:


----------



## benja55 (Aug 10, 2005)

grrrah said:


> I never thought I would drop the dough for sidis, but Ive been lucky.


The Sidi luck! It seems like Sidis are always on sale somewhere. Hunt around and don't get too hung up on the latest, greatest and you'll find great deals on them. I've never, ever paid anywhere near to full price. And their sizing is really consistant IMHO. Once you know what you take and that you fit their shape well then you're good.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

I have had Sidi's Dom 05 and am currently riding with the Spesh BG Carbons......here's my .02

The Sidi's never "fit" me right....could not get used to the slipping in the heel cup (and yes...they're the right size)...they have "soft" toes, so if you bash your feet on rocks it hurts like a son-of-a-gun (i bash my lil' piggies alot...ugh)....surprisingly the buckle and velcro have given me zero problems....the shoes only lasted me less than 1 season....they are tearing apart (holes) and the soles are starting to pull off....they are not that stiff and really not cozy for the hike-a-bike sections.....i am not a fan

The Spesh BG Carbons "feel" much better for me....no heel slipping....holds my feet at a better position on the pedals (prolly because of the inserts)......velcro is good but I destroyed a buckle on some rocks (easy to replace)....MUCH better traction for hike-a-bike and MUCH, MUCH better power transfer to pedals.....carbon soles rawk!......they also have a "hard" toe box.....my lil' piggies now are no longer scared to go rampaging thru rock gardens ....but i only have about 500 dirt miles on them....and their traction "cleats" are worthless.....i already busted 3...so now I have 1 snaggle-toothed shoe....it's sooo hillbilly

go try'em on and see which one fits better....that should really be your deciding factor


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

I like what Nate (guy on the right) is sporting. :thumbsup:


----------



## d-bug (Mar 18, 2005)

imridingmybike said:


> And when your shoes no longer hold onto your feet because the velcro is worn out? Go back to buckles.


And when you clip a rock or tree 20 miles from the car and rip the buckle off.....tape 'em up.  Or you can be like me and carry spare buckles. Or you can be like Big Larry and bring a spare pair of shoes.

Worn out velcro will be the end of a non-buckle shoe though.


----------



## Ryan G. (Aug 13, 2004)

Guess I could always get some sandals like Andy


----------



## velocipus (Apr 27, 2005)

rensho said:


> Ryan, they make narrow, reg, and mega. That should get the fit darn close. Keep in mind our feet grow about 1/2 size as we get well into a warm/hot ride.


Don't forget Sidi's come in 1/2 sizes too...


----------



## velocipus (Apr 27, 2005)

I bought my last pair of Sidi Dominators in 1996 and I'll be rockin' them tonight. I have used them for mtn biking, commuting, touring and last Sunday... a three mile hike (forgot my pump.) 
Of course the soles are a little soft and I've gone thru three pairs of Superfeet insoles (Morgan's right, Sidi's insoles are awful.) Carnac just changed distributors so I bought a pair this Spring at a blowout price... I've used them twice. Not that they're bad shoes... they just don't feel as nice as my Sidi's, so I'll prolly be ordering a new pair of Sidi Doms soon. I just don't see any reason to buy anything else.

I've got a lightly used pair of size 46 Carnacs for cheap........


----------



## NoBalance (Feb 23, 2007)

K-max said:


> Pearl Izumi. I've been wearing these Fast shoes for over two years now. Having only ever worn Specialized before switching to PI, I can't really compare with Sidi but here's why I like em. They're made of a mesh construction. So they are light, breathe well, and are very easy to clean. Also they stretch with your foot throughout the day. The other thing is that they're built with a carbon sole. You never realize how much your shoes flex until you try these. I noticed a difference immediately. They're stiff!!
> 
> But the best part...Lifetime Guarantee. My last pair started delaminating after about a year of hard riding. I simply mailed off the shoes to the warranty dept and in a few weeks had a brand new pair on my doorstep. :thumbsup:


I like the breathability and expandability factor! Only problem it seems is there is no grip if you have to hike-a-bike. The ones that have grip dont have stretch. Meh!
I'm using some Specialized BG Comp right now. The buckle is silly if you ask me but I havent used any MTB shoes long enough to have the problem with the velcro. My last pair were Performance Bike (Forte?) and the Specialized dont really feel much different aside from the Forte being more comfortable due to a soft cushion on the upper lip/flap (noticed due to ankle sprain a couple months ago).


----------



## Dan'ger (Aug 26, 2004)

K-max said:


> Pearl Izumi. I've been wearing these Fast shoes for over two years now. Having only ever worn Specialized before switching to PI, I can't really compare with Sidi but here's why I like em. They're made of a mesh construction. So they are light, breathe well, and are very easy to clean. Also they stretch with your foot throughout the day. The other thing is that they're built with a carbon sole. You never realize how much your shoes flex until you try these. I noticed a difference immediately. They're stiff!!
> 
> But the best part...Lifetime Guarantee. My last pair started delaminating after about a year of hard riding. I simply mailed off the shoes to the warranty dept and in a few weeks had a brand new pair on my doorstep. :thumbsup:


I agree with Kyle on this one.

I also have narrow feet. I owned a pair of PI's similar to the ones shown and more recently a pair of Sidi Dom 5s. Overall, I liked the fit and feel of the PI's better, the latch mechs were better.

I was given my pair of Sidi's for my birthday more than 2 years ago. They are really comfortable and cool to wear. Like others have said, the soles are like walking on ice if you are on pave or rock and the sides/toes don't give much protection from rocks either.

The soles on the PI's are also slippery. I gave up on both pairs except for riding places where I am not expecting to unclip during a ride.

I recently bought a cheap pair of Shimano tennis-shoe with velcro looking shoes so that I could bike commute and not fall on my ass while stopping for a cup of coffee somewhere. They're also much more comfortable for extended hike-a-bike segments.


----------



## half_man_half_scab (Mar 7, 2006)

Something that I feel needs pointing out is the lack of toe protection on the dominators. I've had rocks hurtling towards my toes at 30+ miles an hour that have ruined my day. All you can do is drop f bombs and keep riding. I had the specialized buckle comp shoes, and they barely lasted a season, stretched way out by the end, and the buckle was trash. The sidi buckle is marginally better, and is starting to fail on me, but like was previously mentioned, you can replace them. The faux-leather seems invincible still as I've skimmed a number of sharp rocks with my foot.


----------



## Ryan G. (Aug 13, 2004)

wow tons of good feedback, I am going to REI tonight and test riding a few.

Velcro in the past has worked for me, but find myself constantly tightening the straps. 

Want to get some custom ones in snakeskin!


----------



## grrrah (Mar 26, 2004)

Kyle actually posted the road shoe.. I believe there is a mt. version with walking tread.


----------



## Blue Shorts (Jun 1, 2004)

baycat said:


> Thanks Dan good feedback!


My specialized are way more comfortable. I've been through 2 pair of Sidi Doms and I prefer the Specialized. I got the top o da line... carbon soles, high ankles, protection, but cut out at the achilles for comfort. Best shoes ever.


----------



## Stumpy_Steve (Aug 18, 2006)

I've got the BG Comp shoes, but really I haven't had any problem at all with the buckle! I guess opening the buckle on customers every day has given me a trick or something. I can say that the toe is a little big on the 11.5, but they are very comfortable and grippy. Can't think of when I lose traction hike-a-biking. I never noticed my toes went numb in my old Forte ones until I got the Spesh. Also, I never noticed how uncomfortable my feet were until I got the spesh. My rec? The Expert BG's: carbon soles, with no buckles to worry about! When these bad boys wear out, I'm goin shoe shoppin with carbon soles in mind! Btw, here's some pix

New BG shoes, when they were NEW!!!







[/URL][/IMG]

Old forte shoes that i returned for 40$ credit and bought 2 12bar boxes of Clif and some Gu20...







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## DMFT (Dec 31, 2003)

*Speshy Pro Carbons*

They have a custom footbed system as well for alot less than Shimano's high-end offering.
Another plus is the Toe-Box protection that they (and everyone else's shoes) have over Sidi. Lastly, they cost a fair bit less than comparable Sidi's. :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue Shorts (Jun 1, 2004)

*Specialized BG Trail 120 SL*

Check these out. Everyone that I've ever seen using these has raved about them.... me included. Comfortable, light and lots of protection.

The inspired combination of XC weight & efficiency with DH protection & durability as well as patented Body Geometry technology.


Super lightweight � Approx. 380 gm (1/2 pr 42/9)
Full BG features in the footbed & outsole: Exclusive metatarsal button and longitudinal arch support reduce hotspots and swelling, and varus wedge adjustment angles foot slightly for improved ergonomics and knee/foot/hip alignment
Umma Gumma rubber outsole uses DH tire technology for best traction & durability
3/4 cuff ankle protects without inhibiting mobility
Light, tough, water-resistant Micromatrix� upper with strategic welded protection
Full FACT carbon midsole


----------



## NoBalance (Feb 23, 2007)

Blue Shorts said:


> Check these out. Everyone that I've ever seen using these has raved about them.... me included. Comfortable, light and lots of protection.
> 
> The inspired combination of XC weight & efficiency with DH protection & durability as well as patented Body Geometry technology.
> 
> ...


Hmm.. looks OK for winter but they do look a bit "hot" with minimal mesh/breathing visible.


----------



## Blue Shorts (Jun 1, 2004)

NoBalance said:


> Hmm.. looks OK for winter but they do look a bit "hot" with minimal mesh/breathing visible.


They're not hot at all. They breathe extremely well. Feet stay cool in the summer. In fact, they may be too cool for winter.


----------



## jhruth (Aug 24, 2004)

*I have the Sidi Dragon's and LOVE THEM*

They fit perfectly - I like the bucke system and they are very comfortable.... The last pair I had lasted 10 years. Also for those complaining of traction when you're doing a hike a bike - I bought the optional SPIKES for them and get GREAT traction. I was recently in BC for a week and had to do plenty of hike a bikes... I found myself with a lot better traction than those who were wearing the type of shoes you can walk on as well...

They do cost a lot - but if they last a long time and fit great they're probably worth it....



















https://smartbikeparts.com/prod_info.php?prod_id=12090631


----------



## Tone No Balone (Dec 11, 2004)

*Sidi's*

I was digging around in my toolbox and found my receipt......November 2001......

five and a half years of punishment!

Just bought a new pair of dom 5's

you do need to try them on though. Sidi's fit my foot like a glove!

Tone.


----------



## g-funk (Jul 18, 2005)

velocipus said:


> I bought my last pair of Sidi Dominators in 1996 and I'll be rockin' them tonight. I have used them for mtn biking, commuting, touring and last Sunday... a three mile hike (forgot my pump.)


The silver ones right? I just dumped mine last winter, I still have them though. I think I'll have them bronzed.

Two words sum it up. Italian shoes. They are probably the nicest shoes I own!


----------



## Chris V. (Oct 11, 2006)

For those that have had velcro problems with thier shoes..either sidi or other brand. Have any of you considered taking your shoes to a reputable shoe repair shop?? I would imagine that a good shoe repair shop could easily replace your old velcro with new for say 10-20.00 bucks. 

I like the BG shoes. I have the Taho's right now. But I will be going with a stiffer soled shoe in the future as I am starting to have problems with numbness. I think I am breaking the sole of the Taho's down and I am getting pressure points.

No one is commenting on the Sidi Bullet 2's. Does anyone have any experience with these shoes? No buckle to have problems with.

Peace out


----------



## BigLarry (Jul 30, 2004)

dan51 said:


> Or you can be like Big Larry and bring a spare pair of shoes.


One failed experiment..... and it has to be the first time I ever run into Dan51 and Shiloh (The Law)  . Dan recognized me imediately, from my size, slow speed, and my Heckler.

I was doing a two-day Henry Coe Back Country Weekend in a very wet spring with lots of creek riding. I wanted my feet to last for the two days of riding, so I had the brilliant idea of carrying an extra pair of shoes on my Camelback and swapping out for the wet ones on the creek riding. My excellent plan went astray when on the very first steam crossing out of Hunting Hollow just after the Coyote Creek entrance, I did a major endo on an underwater trench and went completely submerged. Afterwards, I had TWO pairs of WET SHOES I got to carry on the ride!:madmax: :madman: 

Dan felt I was really slow since he caught up with me so quickly, but I wasn't quite that slow, as I'd spent 20+ minutes drying off from my bath in the stream.

My Shoes:
Since I'm walking all too often, I use a combined biking/hiking shoe - the Specialized Tahoe. It's only $75 versus $215 for the Specialized BG Trail 120 SL, which also looks very nice. The Tahoe has the same Body Geometry features and tough leather and rubber sole and toe protection, but also has a good tread pattern and a bendable toe for easier hiking when not on the bike. I'm on my second pair now over 6 years, and love it.

The Tahoe has combined laces and velcro cover. I've had many velcro shoes and the velcro strap never wore out, even in bad mud and plants. No buckles to break either. My usual shoe failure mode is from being split open on the leather sides by sharp rocks (along with my socks, ankles, shins,...).

Edit: Stripes pointed out to me the Specialized BG Buzzsaw shoe, which is just like the Tahoe in that it's a combined biking/hiking shoe, but it a higher top for more ankle support and ankle protection from rocks.


----------



## Chris V. (Oct 11, 2006)

BigLarry, 

Have you got any pressure problems with your BG Taho shoes. I am having numbness in my toes. When I feel the inside of the shoes with my inserts taken out, it feels like the cleat bolts are starting to poke through as I can feel little bumps from the inside. In other words, I think the sole is starting to break down. I do like the shoes over all. I have about one season on them.


----------



## cmdrpiffle (May 8, 2004)

*I've only worn Sidi...*

For the last 25 years or so. Well, Detto Pietro before that, but not many of you know what I'm talking about there.......

I currently have Sidi Dragons. Yeah expensive, but well worth it. I've had them for 8 months now and they're perfect.

"Sidis are ...... Brand X is ....... Kinda useless to lump a brand with a performance. There are many many models of Sidis. I think mine are the high end, but not even sure about that.

Everything on my model is replaceable, including the tread on the soles. They did seem like they might be a little 'delicate' what with all the latch mechs and stuff, but like Jhruth said above, they're not. Mine have held up very well.

Something to keep in mind with Sidi lorica (material) shoes is that they will stretch and conform after a couple of months. I always buy a full size smaller than I'd normally wear, and they will stretch into my foot.

Gotta remember, cycling shoes need to be as snug as possible, without being constrictive. No wasted energy.

Cheers


----------



## BigLarry (Jul 30, 2004)

Chris V. said:


> BigLarry,
> 
> Have you got any pressure problems with your BG Taho shoes. I am having numbness in my toes. When I feel the inside of the shoes with my inserts taken out, it feels like the cleat bolts are starting to poke through as I can feel little bumps from the inside. In other words, I think the sole is starting to break down. I do like the shoes over all. I have about one season on them.


I do long rides these shoes, for 10 hour rides some times. I generally do just fine with no numbness. But my style of riding involves breaks and about 1/3 of the time off the pedals..

I feel some momentary feet numbness in some situations. One is when I'm on the pedals on a long down hill with lots of hard constant pounding on my feet, like going down Kennedy at high speed non-stop while standing with my bike shaking violently under my feet. Same on long hard technical singletrack when I'm standing and pounding my feet real hard for an extended period. In both cases, I recover quickly when I'm through. I figured a lot of this is due to my large size. I'm not sure others shoes would do better as I'd had similar numbness with other stiffer shoes.

Nevertheless, I do sometimes feel some local pressure from the area of the bolts, as you say. But it's only slightly worse than other shoes.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Oh my...*



baycat said:


> In the market for a pair of good MTB shoes. Worn my old Shimano SPD velcros ones out.
> 
> http://www.rei.com/product/720864
> 
> ...


Like sex on my feet. I don't even feel them, even cinched up crazy tight.

My only complaint is that the Lorica fake leathery stuff they are made from loosens up as they get warm. I have to wear them for half an hour and then cinch the strap another click or two to take up the slack. No biggie.

That said, I've had the same set of Dominator 4s since 2002, and they are still looking good. I had to have the velcro replaced by my local cobbler, but that only set me back $25. Compare that to my Diadoras that started pulling off the sole in less than a year.

The only other issue is that the soles are made with nylon plastic treads. This is not a good walking surface when trying to hoof across wet rocks.


----------



## Urnicus (May 18, 2007)

I have sidi dominator 5s.....

IMO....
-sidis are the most comfortable shoe out there
-sidis are the most durable shoe out there

what more do you need?

(although, some of the high end specialized shoes are a tiny bit stiffer = better performance if your into racing.... but I prefer the comfort of sidis, which still have excellent performance)


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Hey....*



baycat said:


> Guess I could always get some sandals like Andy


Where is that mufugger, anyway? Has he chimed in here lately?


----------



## Killswitch021 (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm assuming all the dominators will fit the same right? At nashbar they have the dom 4's for $130 and I wouldn't mind getting the dom 4's over the dom 5 if they feel the same.


----------



## Random Drivel (Oct 20, 2006)

baycat said:


> Remember you saying you scored some good deals there. Just have some $$$ from REI, so either shoes or GPS.


Shoes, man. I assume you wouldn't put GPS on the RFX. 

I like my Specccy BG shoes, they fit real nice. Sidis are good too. Both stoopid expensive.


----------

